

Snapchat's stealthy real estate moves in Venice - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/snapchat-taking-over-office-space-in-venice-2015-4

======
robin_reala
Can a mod correct the title to Venice, USA? That had me confused for the first
few paragraphs.

~~~
davidw
As someone who lives a half an hour from the "real" one, I kind of figured
that it had to be the one in California, as Venice, Italy is not a real
convenient place to have an office for a US startup, or any startups, for that
matter, given property prices there.

~~~
robin_reala
I hadn’t even heard of the one in the US :).

